# Sticky  Official Carbine Photo Thread! Post up your carbines!



## Shipwreck

I've had many different ones over the years - My current two:


----------



## Topper

I lost mine in a boating accident.


----------



## Shipwreck

Topper said:


> I lost mine in a boating accident.


----------



## Javbike

Here’s mine


----------



## Belt Fed

30 carbine


----------



## Belt Fed

Diamondback 9mm


----------



## Belt Fed

Excel arms 22mag


----------



## Belt Fed

Colt M-16A1 Carbine before and after changes.


----------



## Belt Fed

Kel tec sub 2000 40 cal


----------



## bigtex10mm

Here are a few of mine:
KelTec SU-16

















KelTec Sub-2000

















My Henry Big Boy in .41mag









My Rock River Arms AR-15









My Russian SKS


----------



## Brian48




----------



## Shipwreck

Very nice


----------



## Javbike




----------



## Shipwreck

I miss this one. It was pretty awesome


----------



## Rock185

Couple of mine are Marlins in 9mm and .44 Mag.


----------



## Goldwing

Ruger PC-9 Takedown. Sig Romeo 5, O-light Baldr light/green laser combo, super sling and 33 round Glock "Fun Stick".


----------



## Shipwreck

Goldwing said:


> Ruger PC-9 Takedown. Sig Romeo 5, O-light Baldr light/green laser combo, super sling and 33 round Glock "Fun Stick".


Cool. I came so close to buying one of those before I ended up buying the 2nd CX4


----------



## rickclark28

My humble setup.


----------



## Rock185

I like carbines. The little Remington bolt action hits hard on both ends.


----------



## guydodge

my 1945 jungle carbine


----------



## Belt Fed

Figured i'd oil up the M-16 for the upcoming apocalypse.


----------



## rickclark28

Love the M-16 Belt Fed and that one looks to be a keeper. A good SHTF tool and amazing at the range.


----------

